# WebBrowser in Java integrieren



## PollerJava (9. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

kann man eine WebBrowser in inem JPanel integrieren, sodass ich dort eine IP- Adresse eingeben kann und mich mit einer WeBSeite verbinden kann.

Der WebBrowser soll also in meinem JPanel liegen und dieses JPanel liegt wiederum in meinem JFrame.

Hat da vielleicht jemand ein Idee,

vielen Dank.

lg


----------



## The_S (9. Jul 2007)

JEditorPane!?


----------



## madboy (9. Jul 2007)

oder JDIC (wenn JEditorPane nicht ausreichen sollte)


----------



## thE_29 (9. Jul 2007)

Was unterstütz den der JDIC Browser alles? Flash, etc?


----------



## madboy (9. Jul 2007)

Ich kann mich nur noch düster erinnern aber das war glaube ich Mozilla als "Unterbau". Folglich kann JDIC alles was Mozilla kann.


----------



## thE_29 (9. Jul 2007)

Oha ^^ Dann müsste man das mal testen!


----------



## PollerJava (9. Jul 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps!!!

lg


----------



## PollerJava (10. Jul 2007)

Ich hätte noch eine Frage zu dem WebBrowser und zwar möchte ich mit diesem eine Kamera ansprechen, sprich ich habe nicht nur einen <html>- Code sondern auch ein Bild im Browser.
Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht mit dem JEditorPane oder ist es besser, wenn ich JDIC verwende.

lg und danke für die Anregungen


----------



## The_S (10. Jul 2007)

Alles was es bis HTML 3 gab, versteht das JEditorPane von Haus aus (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere).


----------



## PollerJava (10. Jul 2007)

Ja aber leider wird bei mir kein Bild angezeigt und auch kann ich die Kamera nicht navigieren,
wenn ich zB. auf einen Button drücke, um die Kamera nach links zu navigieren, bekomme ich eine leere Seite,

das JEditorPane soll daher alles unterstützen, was der FireFox unterstützt.

kann er das (navigieren, bilder anzeigen) oder brauche ich da was anderes

lg und dank


----------



## The_S (10. Jul 2007)

wie baust du denn deine kamera ein?


----------



## PollerJava (10. Jul 2007)

naja ich hab jetzt einfach das Beispiel von galileo hergenommen
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel6/javainsel_14_016.htm

und meine IP- Adresse von der Kamera eingegeben aber leider erscheint kein Bild und wenn ich irgendwo hinklicke, dass bekomme ich ein weißes Bild.




der HTML- Code der Kamera schaut so aus:


----------



## The_S (10. Jul 2007)

Hm, also ich an deiner Stelle würde es mal mit JDIC probieren


----------



## PollerJava (10. Jul 2007)

ich hab jetzt das -> http://javadesktop.org/articles/jdic/#examples für Windows ausprobiert aber irgendwie kommt gar nichts (mit www.web.de z.B.) 
Kann das vielleicht mal von euch jemand ausprobieren.

Keine Ahnung was es da hat.


----------



## The_S (10. Jul 2007)

nicht das ich mich damit auskenne, aber andere, die sich damit auskennen, können dir sicher besser helfen, wenn du code postest.


----------



## madboy (10. Jul 2007)

https://jdic.dev.java.net/#demos hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Note: To run this demo, you must use Internet Explorer or Mozilla (1.4 or a higher version) on Windows platforms; use Mozilla (1.4 or a higher version) on Linux/Unix platforms.



Übrigens: Firefox != Mozilla
Ich glaube sogar, dass Seamonkey (Nachfolger von Mozilla) nicht geht oder nur wenn man n bisschen Tricks vollführt.


----------



## PollerJava (10. Jul 2007)

ganz versteh ich das jetzt nicht, die Demos startet man ja über "WebStart",
da spielt ja der Browser (IE oder FF) keine Rolle oder versteh ich da was falsch?

lg


----------



## Philip (10. Jul 2007)

Falls jemand an einer reinen Swing-Lösung interessiert ist:
http://html.xamjwg.org/index.jsp

Der HTML-Renderer ist aber noch nicht allzu ausgereift. Kaum eine moderne Webseite wird korrekt dargestellt (ausser Google). Aber das Projekt steht auf meiner Beobachtungsliste.


----------



## madboy (10. Jul 2007)

PollerJava hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ganz versteh ich das jetzt nicht, die Demos startet man ja über "WebStart",
> da spielt ja der Browser (IE oder FF) keine Rolle oder versteh ich da was falsch?


Doch, das spielt sogar eine große Rolle. JDIC benutzt den Browser zum Rendern und zeigt nur das Ergebnis an. Ist kein Browser zum Rendern da, gibts auch nix zum Anzeigen.
Außerdem würde ich einem Hinweis über Voraussetzungen auf der Webseite prinzipiell glauben schenken  :wink: 

@Philip: das sieht wirklich mal interessant aus. Muss ich mir merken.


----------



## PollerJava (10. Jul 2007)

und funktionieren die Demos bei Euch,
Bei mir geht da gar nichts, ich hab aber die neuesten Browser,


----------



## madboy (10. Jul 2007)

In Ermangelung von sowohl IE als auch Mozilla kann ich gerade nix zu den Demos sagen.
Allerdings habe ich vor einiger Zeit (ca. 1 Jahr) JDIC unter Suse Linux 9.irgendwas zum Laufen bekommen. War allerdings ein bisschen Gefrickel (irgendwie wurde Mozilla nicht gefunden oder so ähnlich).

"die neuesten Browser" wären Mozilla > 1.4 und/oder IE 7 und diese stehen auch in PATH?


----------



## PollerJava (10. Jul 2007)

wie bringe ich ein jar zum laufen, ich habe mir http://html.xamjwg.org/index.jsp heruntergeladen und installiert aber es funkt nicht zum starten,
bei einem doppelklick auf das logo macht sich eine zip- datei auf?
hat jemand eine Idee dazu?

weiß jemand wo man den source- code von http://html.xamjwg.org/index.jsp (JDIC)  herbekommt?


----------



## thE_29 (10. Jul 2007)

Was kriegst du beim jdic Browser nicht zum Laufen?


----------



## PollerJava (10. Jul 2007)

die Demo ist nicht gelaufen.

ich hab jetzt die jdic.jar in mein Projekt mit einbezogen und mit 

```
try
            {
            
            Desktop.getDesktop().browse( new URI("http://www.web.de"));
            //Desktop.getDesktop().open( new File("S:/Public.Comp.Lang.Java/3d/Java3D.pdf") );
            }
        catch ( Exception /* IOException, URISyntaxException */ e )
```

kann ich jetzt den StandardBrowser aufmachen. Mein Problem ist nun, dass sich der Browser in einem JFrame oder JPanel aufmachen soll und ich keine Ahnug habe, wie das zu realisieren ist.
Weißt Du da vielleicht was dazu?

Vielen dAnk im Voraus.

lg


----------



## madboy (10. Jul 2007)

https://jdic.dev.java.net/nonav/documentation/javadoc/jdic/index.html
https://jdic.dev.java.net/documentation/Examples.html#Use package org.jdesktop.jdic.browser


----------



## thE_29 (10. Jul 2007)

Das was du tust, ist einen Browser extern aufrufen!

Das Package org.jdesktop.jdic.Browser ist für einen Browser im JPanel Look!


----------



## PollerJava (11. Jul 2007)

Danke für die Hilfe, ich habe!!

lg


----------

